# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal del Narcea - Asturias

## JMTrigos

Interesante artículo del blog Monsacro.net sobre el canal del Narcea.

http://www.arqueologiaypatrimonioind...-asturias.html

Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (29-sep-2014)

----------

